# Portable games console Gamestick set to launch



## pwsincd (May 27, 2013)

> While it may seem that all gaming eyes are on what is next from the likes of Microsoft and Sony in the console war, there are in fact some smaller new players hoping to gain a passionate following of their own.
> 
> The Gamestick, developed by British firm Playjam, is a portable games console based on Google Android's mobile operating system.
> 
> ...


 
Source : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22657667​​​

It has got competition sure, but purely from the point of view of its portability, I'm really interested in this. Of course you need a tv with HDMI but with my summer holidays coming, and me sitting here sorting out music and movies for the kids to take with us, this looked like something that would perfectly for travel gaming. We have already got 3DS' but still I like its style.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 27, 2013)

I refer you to this thread.


----------



## Arm73 (May 27, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> > While it may seem that all gaming eyes are on what is next from the likes of Microsoft and Sony in the console war, there are in fact some smaller new players hoping to gain a passionate following of their own.
> >
> > The Gamestick, developed by British firm Playjam, is a portable games console based on Google Android's mobile operating system.
> >
> ...


 
It looks like the stick fits into the HDMI port ( more common ) rather then the USB.
Just because it looks like a USB stick doesn't mean it is one.


----------



## Minox (May 27, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> It looks like the stick fits into the HDMI port ( more common ) rather then the USB.
> Just because it looks like a USB stick doesn't mean it is one.


It looks like that because that's exactly what it does. The HDMI contact is there to provide video output to the TV as well as power to the console itself.


----------



## Arm73 (May 27, 2013)

Minox said:


> It looks like that because that's exactly what it does. The HDMI contact is there to provide video output to the TV as well as power to the console itself.


Yes, that's what I was pointing out.
Aren't we saying the same thing here ?


----------



## Minox (May 27, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> Yes, that's what I was pointing out.
> Aren't we saying the same thing here ?


More or less yes, you just happened to phrase it a bit less definite :)


----------



## nl255 (May 27, 2013)

I wonder if it will have an unlocked bootloader like the Ouya does (so that it can be rooted and have the google play store installed).


----------



## Langin (May 27, 2013)

'The core hardware is contained in a small stick that can be plugged into the HD socket on any modern television.'

That means my TV does not support it! ;D


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2013)

Langin said:


> 'The core hardware is contained in a small stick that can be plugged into the HD socket on any modern television.'
> 
> That means my TV does not support it! ;D



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Male-HDMI-Female-Converter-Adapter/dp/B003VR8OZW/ ?


----------



## IBNobody (May 27, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Male-HDMI-Female-Converter-Adapter/dp/B003VR8OZW/ ?


 

I don't think that will work. DVI can only supply 50-55mA of current on the 5V rail. That android stick has to draw more than that. According to HDMI specs, the HDMI rail is meant to be current limited to 500mA.

It may work, or it may smoke your TV.


----------



## Gahars (May 27, 2013)

So now the question is... will they Gamestick the landing?


----------



## McHaggis (May 27, 2013)

I've seen no mention of local multi-player... that definitely puts me off buying one.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 27, 2013)

The creepy thing is that this thing grabs my attention more than the xbox one. And I'm not kidding or trying to troll microsoft here. I mean it: they're far more playing in what I would like to see from a console than those guys.

But yeah..."it's got competition" is putting it mildly. For one: how will this scale up to the ouya?

Second...what's the point of it being portable? It's not like you can game on the go or anything. And the main reason to bring it to friends...well, McHaggis mentioned it: it really needs local multiplayer to have a chance. And I'm not sure the android store has a lot of those (assuming you can even connect two or more controllers to begin with).


----------



## IBNobody (May 27, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> The creepy thing is that this thing grabs my attention more than the xbox one. And I'm not kidding or trying to troll microsoft here. I mean it: they're far more playing in what I would like to see from a console than those guys.
> 
> But yeah..."it's got competition" is putting it mildly. For one: how will this scale up to the ouya?


 

It's not as powerful and it lacks a touchpad for mouse input. (Seeing that Android is a touch-based OS, the lack of a mouse pointer hurts.)

You're almost better off just buying an Android stick with BT support. Or buy an OUYA.



> Second...what's the point of it being portable? It's not like you can game on the go or anything. And the main reason to bring it to friends...well, McHaggis mentioned it: it really needs local multiplayer to have a chance. And I'm not sure the android store has a lot of those (assuming you can even connect two or more controllers to begin with).


 

It has Bluetooth, and you should be able to connect a second BT controller. The games need to support multiplayer, though. Many emulators do.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 27, 2013)

Where are the official specs? And where is the display?


----------



## pwsincd (May 27, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/872297630/gamestick-the-most-portable-tv-games-console-ever
specs are there , as for the display ???


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2013)

I think the term "portable" is misleading, since it's not a portable console in the usual sense of the word. "Tiny" or "easily carryable" or "pocketable" would be a better description. 




IBNobody said:


> I don't think that will work. DVI can only supply 50-55mA of current on the 5V rail. That android stick has to draw more than that. According to HDMI specs, the HDMI rail is meant to be current limited to 500mA.
> 
> It may work, or it may smoke your TV.


The GameStick can also be powered from a USB port (if the TV or any nearby device has one available), or those USB power adapters. I don't know if you get one with the device, but they're cheap these days.


----------



## Forstride (May 27, 2013)

It's way better than the OUYA for sure.  Cheaper, more compact, and people are saying it has better hardware as well.

Of course, "better" still isn't good.  I don't want to play games made for phones on my TV.  But if I did, the GameStick is way nicer looking than the OUYA.


----------



## pwsincd (May 27, 2013)

It's portable in the sense you can throw it yer bag/pocket and play it when you get to any hdtv, its not portable in the play while you travel genre, but if that's a complaint then you're missing the concept.


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2013)

Hey, I'm all in favour of the concept, but I still think the term is a bit misleading.


----------



## kisamesama (May 27, 2013)

Veho said:


> I think the term "portable" is misleading, since it's not a portable console in the usual sense of the word. "Tiny" or "easily carryable" or "pocketable" would be a better description.
> 
> 
> 
> The GameStick can also be powered from a USB port (if the TV or any nearby device has one available), or those USB power adapters. I don't know if you get one with the device, but they're cheap these days.


 
yup agree..not really portable .. I wished I had a screen on it so you can play while traveling and play on the big screen when returning home



pwsincd said:


> It's portable in the sense you can throw it yer bag/pocket and play it when you get to any hdtv, its not portable in the play while you travel genre, but if that's a complaint then you're missing the concept.


 
If it is meant to be played on tv.. then I would have preferred better specs


----------



## Haloman800 (May 27, 2013)

I'll buy one if:

1. You can buy additional conrollers for multiplayer
2. Google Play is on it (or it can be manually added)
3. Ability to plug in external storage (microUSB would be great)
4. It can run XBMC & play high bit-rate 1080p video

Then it would be absolutely perfect.

*edit:* looks like they added microSD and the ability to use Android/iOS devices as a 2nd controller, great! If it can play 1080p video and run XBMC I'm sold.


----------



## dickfour (May 27, 2013)

Basically it's a JXD without the screen.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 27, 2013)

Wii U, PS4, Xbox One
OUYA, Gamestick, whats next.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 27, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> You're almost better off just buying an Android stick *with BT support*. Or buy an OUYA.


How do you think the gamepad communicates with the stick? 

As for my opinion on the product, it has poor specs... but for a good price. Cheap _"Made in China MP5 players" _come to mind. I'm sure there's a market for it _(kindergardens etc.)_, but it's not something that can radically change the video game market.


----------



## Another World (May 27, 2013)

first when asked how this will compare to the OUYA, you say:



IBNobody said:


> You're almost better off just buying an Android stick with BT support. Or buy an OUYA.


 
then in the same post you reply to the question about multiplayer and the gamestick:



IBNobody said:


> It has Bluetooth, and you should be able to connect a second BT controller.



so you're saying don't buy it because it doesn't have bluetooth and then in the same post you say it does have bluetooth?

i'm confused by what point you are making.

-another world


----------



## Magsor (May 27, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> I'll buy one if:
> 
> 1. You can buy additional conrollers for multiplayer
> 2. Google Play is on it (or it can be manually added)
> ...


 
1. You can for around 30$ but theres probably better controllers out there... 
2. You probably can but if you cant download most apps like on JXD its worthless.
3. Yes microSD and USB through a dock sold separately.
4. Runs XBMC but only 720p


----------



## Fishaman P (May 27, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> the HD socket


How the hell do you plug a stick into Component ports?


----------



## pwsincd (May 27, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/eForCity-3-RCA-Video-Component-Cable/dp/B005QVY2YS or similar


----------



## nl255 (May 27, 2013)

Magsor said:


> 1. You can for around 30$ but theres probably better controllers out there...
> 2. You probably can but if you cant download most apps like on JXD its worthless.
> 3. Yes microSD and USB through a dock sold separately.
> 4. Runs XBMC but only 720p


 
I would hope it has both an unlocked bootloader and adb enabled making it trivial to download whatever you want, including the google play store if you want.  Just hook it to your computer and use "adb install app.apk".


----------



## IBNobody (May 27, 2013)

Another World said:


> so you're saying don't buy it because it doesn't have bluetooth and then in the same post you say it does have bluetooth?


 
I didn't say that the Gamestick didn't have BT.  I just said that a stand-alone stick would be better



Foxi4 said:


> How do you think the gamepad communicates with the stick?


 
I was talking about a non-Gamestick stick with BT, which is cheaper and won't have a custom Android version.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 27, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> I was talking about a non-Gamestick stick with BT, which is cheaper and won't have a custom Android version.


 
True, true - I get what you're saying now.


----------



## Dork (May 27, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Wii U, PS4, Xbox One
> OUYA, Gamestick, whats next.


 
Steambox


----------



## Another World (May 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> True, true - I get what you're saying now.



i get what he thinks he said, but that isn't what he said.

-another world


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2013)

Another World said:


> i get what he thinks he said, but that isn't what he said.
> 
> -another world


 
Let's stick by his clarification since we were both confused by that post. 



Dark S. said:


> Steambox


An HTPC does not a console make? Pretty sure that Valve will allow anyone to releas _"Steamboxes"_ - they'll just be PC's in smaller cases running a modified version of Ubuntu.


----------



## IBNobody (May 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> An HTPC does not a console make? Pretty sure that Valve will allow anyone to releas _"Steamboxes"_ - they'll just be PC's in smaller cases running a modified version of Ubuntu.


 

It will be more than a customized version of Ubuntu. They are going to have to sell some standardized hardware. Otherwise, it would be a support nightmare.

Linux + Different Hardware + Drivers + People who don't understand Linux = Support Nightmare

That's why Android is such a good implementation of Linux - Google hid just about everything. Also, smart phones, tablets,  stick PC's, and set-top-boxes can't have their hardware changed.


----------



## LightyKD (May 28, 2013)

Forstride said:


> It's way better than the OUYA for sure. Cheaper, more compact, and people are saying it has better hardware as well.
> 
> Of course, "better" still isn't good. I don't want to play games made for phones on my TV. But if I did, the GameStick is way nicer looking than the OUYA.


 

Enjoy having hardware that is not as powerful as the Ouya. Enjoy the lack of a track pad. Enjoy not having "RT, LT, R3 and L3". Need I say more?



BlackWizzard17 said:


> Wii U, PS4, Xbox One
> 
> OUYA, Gamestick, whats next.



GamePop from Bluestacks (aka GamePoop)


----------



## Forstride (May 28, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Enjoy having hardware that is not as powerful as the Ouya. Enjoy the lack of a track pad. Enjoy not having "RT, LT, R3 and L3". Need I say more?


Did you even read my post?  I said I'm not getting either because it's a waste of money to play phone games on my TV.  I'd rather buy a phone for a bit more and get those games and all kinds of other stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> It will be more than a customized version of Ubuntu. They are going to have to sell some standardized hardware. Otherwise, it would be a support nightmare.
> 
> Linux + Different Hardware + Drivers + People who don't understand Linux = Support Nightmare
> 
> That's why Android is such a good implementation of Linux - Google hid just about everything. Also, smart phones, tablets, stick PC's, and set-top-boxes can't have their hardware changed.


 
The Steambox's hardware will not be _"standardized"_, there'll just be a bottom requirement of specs as far as I know. Moreover, the specs of each Steambox will be subject to change over time.

People don't have to understand Linux to use it efficiently as long as you put a nice GUI over it and Android is living proof of that.

Smartphones are not standardized, they greatly differ in terms of hardware and yet they _"work"_ perfectly fine and aren't a support nightmare.


----------



## IBNobody (May 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The Steambox's hardware will not be _"standardized"_, there'll just be a bottom requirement of specs as far as I know. Moreover, the specs of each Steambox will be subject to change over time.
> 
> People don't have to understand Linux to use it efficiently as long as you put a nice GUI over it and Android is living proof of that.


 
It's going to have to be more than just a bottom requirement. We have that now. It's called building a gaming PC. That's good, but not good enough to get the system to sell en-masse. There is going to have to be a standard platform that comes pre-assembled and ready to go. Otherwise, Valve wouldn't get any market traction above where they are now. You certainly can't sell a do-it-yourself kit to a consumer that is dumber than a box of rocks.

Who knows, though... Maybe Valve is planning to ignore the technologically challenged Walmart shopper and just tell people to figure things out for themselves?



> Smartphones are not standardized, they greatly differ in terms of hardware and yet they _"work"_ perfectly fine and aren't a support nightmare.


 
Ever see people complain that a game doesn't work on Android phone X? It happens all too frequently. I've spoken to a major mobile studio before, and they've said that they have to test their games on numerous phones dating back up to 4 years. Imagine their nightmare if they had to support all these variants AND any user modifications? You'd have a setup like the PC market, which has abysmal support.

This is the core of the Android fragmentation issue and is one reason why developers are still sticking with Apple. iOS developers have to support ~15 devices. Android developers have to support 100+ devices.

TL;DR:
Standard Platforms = Easy To Support
Customized Platforms = Support Nightmare


----------



## Pleng (May 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> Hey, I'm all in favour of the concept, but I still think the term is a bit misleading.


 
Not really. It _is_ a portable console. I've never referred to the gamegear,gameboy,DS,PSP etc as 'portable'... they're 'handhelds', aren't they?


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2013)

That looks horribly uncomfortable.


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2013)

Pleng said:


> Not really. It _is_ a portable console. I've never referred to the gamegear,gameboy,DS,PSP etc as 'portable'... they're 'handhelds', aren't they?


But the PSP is the Play Station Portable, not Play Station Handheld    The term "portable" usually makes people expect a screen.  
And even the GameStick creators are aware of the confusion so they're calling it a "portable _TV_ console" to clear it up.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 28, 2013)

Magsor said:


> 1. You can for around 30$ but theres probably better controllers out there...
> 2. You probably can but if you cant download most apps like on JXD its worthless.
> 3. Yes microSD and USB through a dock sold separately.
> 4. Runs XBMC but only 720p


 

What's JXD?

A USB dock, great, but 720p only? Dealbreaker, sadly.


----------



## Pleng (May 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> But the PSP is the Play Station Portable, not Play Station Handheld


 
And the DS is a "Dual Screen" but people don't go around calling it my "screen". Just because portable happens to be the last word in a device's acronym doesn't mean that's what it is referred too. How many people with PSPs do you know that referred to it as their "portable"?


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> What's JXD?









Android-based console/emulation thingy with buttons. Decent specs, cheap.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> Android-based console/emulation thingy with buttons. Decent specs, cheap.


 
That actually looks pretty cool. Website says it can output 1080p via HDMI, I wonder if that includes high bit-rate?


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2013)

Pleng said:


> How many people with PSPs do you know that referred to it as their "portable"?


No more than I've heard referring to it as their "handheld console", everyone just calls it their PSP. 

I was just saying, usually, when people hear "portable console", they expect a screen.


----------



## shadow theory (May 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> No more than I've heard referring to it as their "handheld console", everyone just calls it their PSP.
> 
> I was just saying, usually, when people hear "portable console", they expect a screen.


 

I'd like to respectfully disagree. This may stem from differences in the common usages from where you are from as opposed to where I am from but I do thinks this qualifies as a portable console. Over time the blur between portable handheld devices and consoles has increased in terms of gaming experiences but the one major difference, generally, between the two is that one is done at a television and one is done in your hand. Including a screen would, at least to me, make the unit a handheld that had TV capability, not a portable console.

Portable does not necessarily mean that you can play it at any time anywhere, portable can easily also mean that it is easy to take it from one place to another--which this certainly is.

So while I definitely see that some people would find a screen necessary to make it able to play on the move, I think it's just as reasonable to expect a "portable" console experience to merely mean that it is easy to move it from one place to another. If not you risk blurring the lines from consoles and handhelds a little bit more and muddying the language--if you make a screen a qualification for a portable console then the 3DS, PSP, Vita, GameGear, etc. all become portable consoles. Then the only dividing line is intent of the developer and marketing which has always been an area where creative use of language is made.


----------



## nl255 (May 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> Android-based console/emulation thingy with buttons. Decent specs, cheap.


 
Does it have at least 1GB RAM and a CPU good enough to run most PS1 games?  I am pretty sure it is limited to 512MB RAM which means no Android 4.x


----------



## nl255 (May 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> No more than I've heard referring to it as their "handheld console", everyone just calls it their PSP.
> 
> I was just saying, usually, when people hear "portable console", they expect a screen.


 
Well the Sega Nomad was supposed to be a "portable console" (and even had it's own screen) yet it really wasn't because it only ran for an hour on 6 AA batteries.


----------



## shadow theory (May 28, 2013)

Well there are always outliers that are hard to classify: 



Spoiler


----------



## Man18 (May 28, 2013)

I do something similar on my phone, micro hdmi to hdmi and a bluetooth ps3 controller (or the available bluetooth android controller) I think the idea is already out there.


----------



## LightyKD (May 28, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> What's JXD?
> 
> A USB dock, great, but 720p only? Dealbreaker, sadly.


 


DON'T ever get a JXD. Matter of fact, to put it frankly, "Fuck JXD"! I have their s6600 tablet and highly considered getting the s7300 for the Wii U like design and buttons but the tab I have now, has so many damn hiccups, that I considered banging the shit out of it with my sledgehammer. I got my tab a week before Christmas last year and here we are, five months later and the damn thing resets on me almost every five hours, is very sluggish and can barely surf the web. Don't even get me started on the "disappearing apps" problem and the crappy, barely two hour battery life and that's with the screen at it's lowest bright setting. I've emailed JXD about the situation considering my tab is still well within the one year warranty and I received NO reply. The only company who was willing to help was Dino Direct (the store I received the tablet from) but their solution was not feasible in my city. Once again, anyone here considering a JXD should steer clear AWAY from them!


----------



## science (May 28, 2013)

Why does this website not have a filter or a set of guidelines for front page posts? Having this as the top post with its horrible formatting is awful. It cheapens the look of the whole forum.


----------



## pwsincd (May 28, 2013)

I'm not sure what constitutes front page news, I guess news worthy of wanting more people to see said news. As for formatting, I haven't ever posted anything expecting it to be anywhere but in the thread I posted it and consequently don't set about composing sexy looking posts, and try to concentrate upon the content of the post rather than its sex appeal. To my mind  the post is concise and factual whilst pointing the reader in the direction of the full news article from its source and further more offering my comments upon said news. Maybe it coulda been centred for front page news, but as a forum post people generally hate that. The amount of news passing by lately will generally mean that any news posted doesn't stay front page news for long and quickly scrolls on by. The thread would much rather hear people's thoughts upon its content and not its appearance, unless it truly is ghastly


----------



## raulpica (May 28, 2013)

nl255 said:


> Does it have at least 1GB RAM and a CPU good enough to run most PS1 games? I am pretty sure it is limited to 512MB RAM which means no Android 4.x


It's total crap. Stay away from the S7100. And no, it isn't enough for PSX.

Anyway, what are all those Android "consoles" makers thinking? The 99% of the games in the Play Store NEED Touch to be played.

It'll be awesome to have this or the Ouya and play the *20* games that support physical controls (aside from emulators).


----------



## KingVamp (May 28, 2013)

Speaking of the Ouya, this is a $99 dollar tablet.


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2013)

shadow theory said:


> if you make a screen a qualification for a portable console then the 3DS, PSP, Vita, GameGear, etc. all become portable consoles.


I don't understand this part. Aren't they portable consoles? Are you disputing the "portable" or the "console" part? The technical term is handheld game console, usually shortened down to "handheld" but they're still consoles, if that's the disputable bit. And they're inherently portable in the sense of "easy to carry around with you". 

I believe this illustrates my point: if you google "portable console", you get this. Or if you want to rule out handhelds, you can try specific names, "portable Xbox", "portable Wii", "portable PS2", it gives you a ton of case mods and mockups of portable versions, and they all have screens. 

I'm not saying the GameStick isn't portable as such, I'm just saying that the word, when talking about consoles, usually implies a screen.


----------



## pwsincd (May 28, 2013)

Whatever it consists of it can be easily carried ergo its portable. It could be mis-interpreted to infer it may be playable whilst being portable, but that bit isn't within the dictionary def of the word portable, it's more a gamer's perception of a portable console.

With that thought in mind I recall a wii u thread concerning the playing of a wii u on a train or in a car. It has got a portable screen but isn't classed as portable because it needs a power outlet or big heavy batteries. But it has got a screen? .. its all in the misinterpretation of words I guess.


----------



## shadow theory (May 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> I don't understand this part. Aren't they portable consoles? Are you disputing the "portable" or the "console" part? The technical term is handheld game console, usually shortened down to "handheld" but they're still consoles, if that's the disputable bit. And they're inherently portable in the sense of "easy to carry around with you".
> 
> I believe this illustrates my point: if you google "portable console", you get this. Or if you want to rule out handhelds, you can try specific names, "portable Xbox", "portable Wii", "portable PS2", it gives you a ton of case mods and mockups of portable versions, and they all have screens.
> 
> I'm not saying the GameStick isn't portable as such, I'm just saying that the word, when talking about consoles, usually implies a screen.


 

Well, I think that harkens back to what I talk about when we muddy the language, things become more amorphous. If you google "console" handhelds don't appear, if you google "handhelds" consoles don't appear. There is not a person who would understand "console" unqualified to include handhelds or vice versa (at least not in general usage). It's easier to stick with the differentiation that is most commonly understood. If we want to use lesser utilized methods of referring to technology we could refer to consoles as "video game consoles." (Your wiki link does use the term "handheld game console" but the wikipedia article for "video game consoles" says that, "[the term "video game console" is used to distinguish a machine designed for people to buy and use primarily for playing video games on a TV in contrast to arcade machines, handheld game consoles, or home computers." So the video game console, generally shortened to "console" is a moniker intended to differentiate it from other similar devices like handhelds. In short they were shortened to "console" and "handhelds," so the use of the term console is important and distinguishable (at least in common usage).

I entirely agree that there is no real quantifiable difference in the experience and that one could easily be the other, it's just not how the words are generally used.

So once we set up that dichotomy, would it not be more appropriate to say the portable version of a device that is emulating the characteristics of the former (anchoring to TV being the biggest one) is a portable version of the former? 

A console you can pop into your pocket, but requires a screen doesn't seem like a handheld--it seems far more like a console...just a portable one. 

The implication of the screen is something I can't readily refute and you're exactly right on that. It does generally imply a screen--as seen in many portable versions of consoles--but that is not an exhaustive way of looking at it. There is no "general" view of what the game stick is it does not fit in with the definition of a handheld device.

Since it fits neatly into Wiki's definition of video game console wouldn't it be easier to say a far more portable version of that is a portable console? That way we can continue to use the commonly understood distinction between consoles and handhelds that we've had since we've started using the terms in common parlance.

It is clearer that way to me, anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2013)

shadow theory said:


> There is not a person who would understand "console" unqualified to include handhelds or vice versa (at least not in general usage).



I will have to raise my hand as a dissenter here -- even with my misgivings about what to call the amiga, C64 and so forth I would have said handhelds are a largely distinct subset of consoles (though that also has other connotations in command line, nuclear launch control console....). "The gameboy is a Nintendo console" does not sound remotely off to me.

Wind in some of sega's efforts, the super game boy, things like pokemon stadium/final fantasy crystal chronicles, possibly the gb player or consider the chips running in each and we get very blurry.


Edit-- my laptop is easily carried and I once had a gamecube carry case that was lighter and smaller in two dimensions.


----------



## shadow theory (May 28, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I will have to raise my hand as a dissenter here -- even with my misgivings about what to call the amiga, C64 and so forth I would have said handhelds are a largely distinct subset of consoles (though that also has other connotations in command line, nuclear launch control console....). "The gameboy is a Nintendo console" does not sound remotely off to me.


 
I still think that it is just not the way they are generally used. Google the term "console wars" how many hits do you get referring to handhelds? How many images refer to handhelds?

Google "best console", "worst console", how many refer to what are traditionally thought of as handhelds? In general usage consoles typically do not refer to handhelds. And if you view them as largely distinct, why mix them? It just seems easier to allow them to remain distinct by the qualification of calling it a handheld. 

If Sega announced they were releasing a new console to be shown at E3, do you think more people would generally think it was a traditional television-anchored console, or a handheld? Would the team at Sega marketing, if releasing a handheld, say it was a handheld rather than console? I think a lot more people would be surprised than not to see a handheld when they were told a "console" was arriving. 

But I can always concede that I may be entirely wrong. Perhaps my experience is the odd one out. In my childhood if a person asked you what console(s) you had you responded with Nintendo or Mastery System, later Super Nintendo or Genesis. (Or like the poor idiot I was, you could answer "Sega CD") But it was understood that handheld gaming was distinct enough that we had come up with "handheld" as a term to refer to them--so while it certainly came up it was done so as a tangentially related topic.

But as it sounds more people here find it doesn't fit the definition of a portable console, than I can understand and endorse that point of view as well. If I'm worried about nomenclature being "muddied" I'm the only one rocking the boat if everyone is on the same page. 

If it isn't a handheld, then would you call this a console? I know we at least all agree it is one--but does it's small size not play a part in how we categorize it? Perhaps a pocket console?


----------



## nl255 (May 29, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Whatever it consists of it can be easily carried ergo its portable. It could be mis-interpreted to infer it may be playable whilst being portable, but that bit isn't within the dictionary def of the word portable, it's more a gamer's perception of a portable console.
> 
> With that thought in mind I recall a wii u thread concerning the playing of a wii u on a train or in a car. It has got a portable screen but isn't classed as portable because it needs a power outlet or big heavy batteries. But it has got a screen? .. its all in the misinterpretation of words I guess.


 
Well like I said, the Sega Nomad has a portable screen and was classified as portable despite the fact that you still need a power outlet (either home or car) or big heavy batteries which you actually had to make yourself (from rechargable D cells, a battery box from Radio Shack, and the right connector) as it only works for an hour on the standard 6 AA batteries you are supposed to use with it.


----------



## cdoty (May 29, 2013)

Forstride said:


> ...and people are saying it has better hardware as well.


 
Where did you hear this? I've always heard the Tegra hardware is more powerful than the Rockchip hardware.


----------



## narutofan777 (May 29, 2013)

umm...I wouldn't buy this.


----------



## kehkou (May 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> The term "portable" usually makes people expect a screen.
> And even the GameStick creators are aware of the confusion so they're calling it a "portable _TV_ console" to clear it up.


Portable, as in it plugs into a port?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 29, 2013)

I am sorry but IMO this is not a portable. I mean you need a tv to use this, to me the definition of a portable handheld/console is the ability to play anywhere on the bus, on a train, hell taking a s**t. So how is this a portable console? The Wii U is more of portable than this, with its tablet like controller.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 29, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> DON'T ever get a JXD. Matter of fact, to put it frankly, "Fuck JXD"! I have their s6600 tablet and highly considered getting the s7300 for the Wii U like design and buttons but the tab I have now, has so many damn hiccups, that I considered banging the shit out of it with my sledgehammer. I got my tab a week before Christmas last year and here we are, five months later and the damn thing resets on me almost every five hours, is very sluggish and can barely surf the web. Don't even get me started on the "disappearing apps" problem and the crappy, barely two hour battery life and that's with the screen at it's lowest bright setting. I've emailed JXD about the situation considering my tab is still well within the one year warranty and I received NO reply. The only company who was willing to help was Dino Direct (the store I received the tablet from) but their solution was not feasible in my city. Once again, anyone here considering a JXD should steer clear AWAY from them!


 

Thanks for the warning, I'll avoid them.


----------



## LightyKD (May 29, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> Thanks for the warning, I'll avoid them.


 

You're welcome. I really wanted the s7300 but after all the BS I have gone through, I'm just done with them. Their tablets sound amazing on paper but their programming sucks balls. Even worse, they dont have an official forum so that people can commune and talk about and fix the issues so you're basically stuck with trial and error. At least the woPad guys actually had an official forum. The only reason I left woPad for JXD was because woPad has a tendency of making two iterations of the same tablet and leaving the old iteration to die off (due to one minor part change) in favor of firmware updated for the new one.


----------



## Pleng (May 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> I don't understand this part. Aren't they portable consoles? Are you disputing the "portable" or the "console" part? The technical term is handheld game console, usually shortened down to "handheld" but they're still consoles, if that's the disputable bit. And they're inherently portable in the sense of "easy to carry around with you".


 
Yes the technical term is a handheld console. But we're not talking about technical definitions, we're talking about what these systems are generally classified as.  Of course they are also 'portable' but in classifications 'handeld' is a subset of 'portable'. Of course 'handheld' also means that one can hold it in one's hand, so it falls under both *technical* definitions.



> I'm not saying the GameStick isn't portable as such, I'm just saying that the word, when talking about consoles, usually implies a screen.


 
Ok. You find me a web store where 3DS, PSP etc are listed under 'portable' as opposed to 'handheld'. As somebody else said in this thread... portable means you can easily move it from one place to another.




nl255 said:


> Does it have at least 1GB RAM and a CPU good enough to run most PS1 games? I am pretty sure it is limited to 512MB RAM which means no Android 4.x


 
512Mb is just fine for Android 4


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2013)

Pleng said:


> Ok. You find me a web store where 3DS, PSP etc are listed under 'portable' as opposed to 'handheld'. As somebody else said in this thread... portable means you can easily move it from one place to another.


Why "as opposed to"? They are both.  

Here you go: http://www.ebay.com/bhp/portable-video-game-consoles? 


And I know what "portable" means, I'm just saying that _in this context_, in people's minds, it connotes a screen, and there's no denying it.


----------



## Pleng (May 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> And I know what "portable" means, I'm just saying that _in this context_, in people's minds, it connotes a screen, *and there's no denying it.*


 
Except for the fact that nobody agrees with you...


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2013)

Pleng said:


> Except for the fact that nobody agrees with you...


Google does.


----------



## Man18 (May 30, 2013)

I saw a preorder ad for this today at gamestop fuckin 80$


----------

